

F*ck minimalism: How a movement began to end - pvdm
http://fuckminimalism.com/

======
bpeters
You present minimalism as being a fad that can come and go " Minimalism was
cool for awhile." It is not a life style choice, it is a process in which to
achieve some desired outcome.

Minimalism is a process based on economic efficiency, the science of
maximization. Can I achieve the same desired outcome (or better) with the
least about of effort or resources?

Minimalism can not end, and won't end. The companies and individuals that
practice this process/science are the ones that get ahead.

Minimalism is not the beginning of the journey, it is the end. You have to
journey through everything else to finally get to minimalism.

------
zipdog
Basically, seems the author is tired of owning nothing after 18 months of
writing a blog about it.

Minimalism began long before 2009

